# FMDC Preparation 2014



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello, FMDC would be a lost hope for many of us. And after MCAT result's set-back I am not able to focus on its preparation well. So I wanted to say if some of you were also interested in giving the test but having same problem as me, We could study together here. Like we could set targets for each day and at the end of the day post our progress here. And we could ask questions to each other about any subject and discuss some guidelines and tips too.
Hope you become interested too. Because I really really want to go there and I shall be very glad if someone having the same determination could join in. And Insha Allah we would do it! Studying alone doesn't help much, this is the lesson I learnt from the MCAT failure So all of you are welcome to join in :thumbsup:


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

sam191094 said:


> Hello, FMDC would be a lost hope for many of us. And after MCAT result's set-back I am not able to focus on its preparation well. So I wanted to say if some of you were also interested in giving the test but having same problem as me, We could study together here. Like we could set targets for each day and at the end of the day post our progress here. And we could ask questions to each other about any subject and discuss some guidelines and tips too.
> Hope you become interested too. Because I really really want to go there and I shall be very glad if someone having the same determination could join in. And Insha Allah we would do it! Studying alone doesn't help much, this is the lesson I learnt from the MCAT failure So all of you are welcome to join in :thumbsup:


i want to take this test, trying to study but couldn't focus. same problem
i am already a repeater and got only 900 in fsc 
in fact there is lack of self confidence and courage 
i made a plan to prepare 4 or 5 chap daily
inthis way whole syllabus will b completed within 20 days
and then revissions


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mine were 872.. but that is past now.. Let's forget that part and plan for the future. IA after we get into FMDC no one will be able to say us anything regarding marks.
I have asked many seniors about the test and all of them said that Physics portion is mainly tricky. So what do you say, let's start from physics? Let us finish first five of first year by tomorrow 12:00a.m :thumbsup:


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

ok. 1st 5 of part1 physics. ok done
one more thing, will maths be included in this test?
what will b the pattern?
and what about english part?
is this same as in uhs?


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

No maths Alhamdulilah! 30 questions each of bio, chem and phys and 10 of Eng. That makes a total of 100 MCQs.English is quite easy and basic of NTS tests so hopefully we won't have any problem in that. It is different from uhs in the way that the syllabus for this test is full FSc whereas for uhs test it was selective.

- - - Updated - - -

Don't forget to update tomorrow. Even if one of us is not able to complete the syllabus in time, we'll update each other and help each other and find some way


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Heyy


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

hi  wanna join in prep? The more of us, the better


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah I agree too! Actually I needed some help as to how I should prepare. I'm an A level student and I want to apply to fmdc. The problem is, its from the entire syllabus of fsc and that's a lot! For someone who hasn't done fsc, its really difficult. How should I study? I'm really confused at the moment.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

In this fmdc test, I must you've an edge over us all FSc-ians  because this test is all concepts based unlike uhs test which was more based on cramming than concepts. And you A-levels students have really good concepts so don't worry, I think you should just see the topics' headings from Fsc books and prepare from your book. In fact I myself was thinking to borrow Physics and Chem books from a friend of mine who did A levels


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Wait, What?! something in us A levellers favor?


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Haha oh yeah.. Because this is concept based mostly. And we FSc-ians are famous for being more crammers than having the right concepts


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

I want to join in this study group too!

For me,organic chem is so tough :/


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sure, you are more than welcome  After finishing Physics, we'll start Chem IA, then you can also ask all your queries related to Organic chem


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Loads and loads of luck to you guys and keep the spirit up:thumbsup:
Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm.
Winston Churchill


----------



## ghouri (Sep 29, 2012)

hey people! can any one please tell me that biology includes only animal portion or the plants as well!!?? and any idea of last questions or past papers!?


----------



## arfasafet (Jul 17, 2013)

hey, can some 1 from alevel
share some notes on problems relating about vectors?

- - - Updated - - -

what about those analytical and logical Qs r they out too?


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

I couldn't study today  5 chaps each day seem a bit too challenging  For those who have done, do the next 3 of physics and me myself will try to compete 7 chaps. Don't know why but my stamena for studying aint building up


----------



## HUSSAN ARA (Oct 2, 2013)

*Salam Ppl!*

i also would like to study with u people.............
do u guys know any sort of book or smthing for preparation???/


----------



## Parsa (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey I also want to study with you but I am from Karachi and I have to appear in a test on 6 Oct so I will join you after 6


----------



## zeenia (Aug 31, 2013)

I m in too 
physics y u no die :|


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

and what about chemistry, biology .. why physics is difficult .. includes numericals (please say no ) and should we worry about english ??? please tell each and everything about test !!!


----------



## Amna Ahmad (Oct 3, 2013)

I want in too but i am already doing DPT and my mids are after eid really tensed


----------



## Parsa (Sep 28, 2013)

Hehehe zeenia same here ugh physics


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Count me in count me in lol, I am also from A Levels but my aggregate after MCAT is 70.3%, do I have any chance VDS from FMH? Screwed up in the Shida test so not many options, actually I never knew MCAT was that important. :-(


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

All of you are more than welcome.  Seriously Physics and chemistry both should die. I got busy yesterday so I couldn't study. 
And I will be preparing from my text book for the time being. And one more thing everyone, pay special attention to the numerical portion of physics.  
No one actually updated any progress so I think like me no one studied anything 
If any one has made some easier time table, please do share. I shall also try to make one and post it here. 
BEST OF LUCK ALL!:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

sample papers can be found from the same link where you can find the registration form for NTS. And whole biology is included, plants AND animals.

- - - Updated - - -

ohhh  Best of luck for your mids by the way.. Don't worry, I'll try to make a time table where we could compensate sth for you 

- - - Updated - - -

@Umer I haven't got a clue about FMH. I've info about the colleges in Rwp and Islamabad. By the way you should try in Islamic International (Riphah), their MBBS merit closed at 72% last year. And they take their own test which is very easy! so if your test goes well,your aggregate will rise


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh sorry sorry misread FMDC as FMH, lol


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

heyy i also wanna come inn with u all.....


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought you were talking about FMH, but it was FMDC, I have also applied to FMDC so you can count me in anyways, but that just shows how tensed I am


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

@hooria most welcome 
@umer lol no problem 

- - - Updated - - -

Ok, so I checked the dates and all for the schedule. And there are Eid holidays coming too, and this Eid really consumes time. So if we leave 5 days for Eid, then we've to complete 3 chaps each day (from Fsc books) and in this way, our syllabus will be completed till 5th November, giving us 5 days for revision 
So starting from today, let's do 1 chap of each Bio, Chem and Phys everyday.
And you can adjust the easy and lengthy chaps by yourself like chap Enzymes of Bio is too small, so you could compensate it with some long chaps of Chem or Phys. 
So that's the best I could make I think. :red: Anyone with better plans are most welcome.
BEST OF LUCK!:thumbsup:
(And yeah do update the chaps name you've done so that we can discuss with each other some mcqs or problems. And also it will give us all some motivation)


----------



## arfasafet (Jul 17, 2013)

i want to join also

- - - Updated - - -

sam i heard rippah is considering UHS they aint conductin test at their own now :\


----------



## girl hashmi (Oct 5, 2013)

aoa please someone can tell me that how can i get past papers of fmdc? any link please? i m new here


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

You might not be able to get pastpapers but you can get the sample paper from NTS.
ALSO, do you guys think sticking to your own syllabus books [A levels for example] would be good enough for this test? considering how the FMDC ad says it can come from anywhere?


----------



## girl hashmi (Oct 5, 2013)

can you please type link here from which i can get sample paper? i will be thankful


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

You from A Levels?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

If you mean me, yes, im an A leveller.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Then I guess you just have to grab those F.sc books and memorize them line to line


----------



## fahadkhan2976 (Aug 7, 2013)

hey....count me in too guys...anyone of you guys has applied to islamic international medical college or all of you guys are sticking your hopes with FMDC??? and please tell me that islamic international medical college is taking its own test or its just considering mcat scores this year?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Ahaha, thats pretty impossible mate, just memorizing the UHS portion nearly killed me. I'll just be looking over the books sometime next week I guess. I'm not that worried about FMDC, although I dont know why not


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Same here, I didn't memorize a single thing, prepared for MCAT just like I prepared for CIE's and guess what, it didn't work, and now I am really against this *RATTA* thing and the entire education system in Pakistan but sadly, I can't do anything to change it 
And I am also worried that if I couldn't memorize the MCAT content from books, how will I be able to memorize stuff throughout the five years of medicine :-/
I really want to take a gap year and give maths and go for engineering 

- - - Updated - - -

They are not taking their own test this year, considering the MCAT, but I am not sure.


----------



## girl hashmi (Oct 5, 2013)

Alhamdulillah i have got past paper of fmdc, anyway, thanks to you guys as well!


----------



## wajikhan (Oct 6, 2013)

*I M In. Gave It Last Time, From KPK. Chances R Tht I'l Get In BDS But Will Try.*

Ok guys me in. I scored 67/100 with no prep.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

girl hashmi said:


> Alhamdulillah i have got past paper of fmdc, anyway, thanks to you guys as well!


can u give us idea about paper pattern .. means they are difficult or uhs mcat like ?? what about physics ??

- - - Updated - - -



wajikhan said:


> Ok guys me in. I scored 67/100 with no prep.[/QU0OTE]
> in which test u score 67 ??


----------



## wajikhan (Oct 6, 2013)

Fmdc test. I m a repeater. Last year i scored 67/100. I reapted mcat(etea in kpk) n still chances in mbbs. Too tensed,depressed.

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry chances in bds only. Mbbs weak.

- - - Updated - - -



annie khan said:


> can u give us idea about paper pattern .. means they are difficult or uhs mcat like ?? what about physics ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## fahadkhan2976 (Aug 7, 2013)

wajikhan said:


> Fmdc test. I m a repeater. Last year i scored 67/100. I reapted mcat(etea in kpk) n still chances in mbbs. Too tensed,depressed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## wajikhan (Oct 6, 2013)

No brother i cant afford private. N yes physics is tough. Chemistry too. Too calculative. Bio is piece of cake. English is ok ok.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

I've decided I'm just going to go through the MCAT syllabus a few days before the exam. I mean I tried to open the FSc books and read it but then I realised that I can't memorize the entire FSc syllabus in a month or so. Its impossible! Lets see what happens now, just hoping that the test is conceptual and not entirely FSc based but has common topics from both A Levels and FSc. But I also know that the chances of this happening are really low.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually, from various sources I've heard that the test is a bit more A-level lenient then others.


----------



## wajikhan (Oct 6, 2013)

Totally conceptual

- - - Updated - - -

Totally conceptual test.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Maybe. But I don't think so. I asked somebody who's already in FMDC and he told me that almost 40-50% of the test had questions which were replicas of book lines, like the way it was in MCAT. Hoping its different this year.


----------



## wajikhan (Oct 6, 2013)

I meant whats tough, thats really really tough. Easy also. Type of questions dnt change.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh okayy. Can you please tell me how many questions were from the plant biology section last year? And if I just revise the MCAT syllabus will I be able to do well in the test?


----------



## wajikhan (Oct 6, 2013)

Few, photosynthesis. 2 or 3. Entry test preparation page at fb has its past paper. My new id doesnt allow me to share links.


----------



## Parsa (Sep 28, 2013)

Can you please share it with me? Girlhashmi


----------



## Ammara Khalil (Oct 7, 2013)

I have got 950 in F.Sc and my aggregate in UHS is 81.4% which i am sure is not going to help me in any way. I was devastated by the UHS' aggregate because i was expecting more and i really thought i would get in but surely i was lacking somewhere. So the point is that i really need to get in FMDC but i can't really study. What should i do? die maybe? -_-
Really tough physics, hard chemistry, normal biology and easy English, this is what i have heard about the test and i have also seen the past paper. I want in! #CRYINGFORHELP


----------



## Parsa (Sep 28, 2013)

Ammara I also want to see the past papers please share it with me also


----------



## wajikhan (Oct 6, 2013)

Guys kips lahore is starting a session for it.

- - - Updated - - -



Ammara Khalil said:


> I have got 950 in F.Sc and my aggregate in UHS is 81.4% which i am sure is not going to help me in any way. I was devastated by the UHS' aggregate because i was expecting more and i really thought i would get in but surely i was lacking somewhere. So the point is that i really need to get in FMDC but i can't really study. What should i do? die maybe? -_-
> Really tough physics, hard chemistry, normal biology and easy English, this is what i have heard about the test and i have also seen the past paper. I want in! #CRYINGFORHELP


 Its true what u have heard..


----------



## Rohan Nazir (Oct 7, 2013)

Include me in ... (If you can give an overall view of the topics that would be great ) and about the test ... will it be conducted in Lahore ?? ... BEWARE PHYSICS IS JAHANAMI :woot:


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

A conceptual test in Pakistan taken by a Pakistani organization? you gotta be kidding me 

- - - Updated - - -

When is it? please share the details.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha yeah. On 10th November.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Seriously everyone is facing the same problem.. I thought I was alone  Yes it's more tough to study now, but let's just start by first reading it all instead of learning.. When you'll start reading, eventually 2-3 days later your momentum for studying will also build up and then learning will be easier IA.
And A-levelians, Now you should all agree over the fact that this test favors you all more than Fsc-ians  So relax and thank God and help us all!! :thumbsup:


----------



## black witch (Feb 16, 2013)

hi

- - - Updated - - -

i need fmdc past papers or nts past papers.plz help!


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

I read all previous discussion . I am also preparing for FMDC .  I am also really worried 'bout this test .
I think its last chance for me to get in medical college because my UHS aggregate is very low ..BEST of luck to all of you ..I have past papers of FMDC 2009 ...ANYONE of you have last year papers ????? THANKs


----------



## wajikhan (Oct 6, 2013)

ThAt u have is dow 2009, not fmdc my brother. Fmdc started from 2011-12 session. Consult entry test preparation page on fb, they have few stuff related to fmdc.

- - - Updated - - -



maryyum said:


> I read all previous discussion . I am also preparing for FMDC .  I am also really worried 'bout this test .
> I think its last chance for me to get in medical college because my UHS aggregate is very low ..BEST of luck to all of you ..I have past papers of FMDC 2009 ...ANYONE of you have last year papers ????? THANKs


Sorry sister, called u bro.


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

wajikhan said:


> ThAt u have is dow 2009, not fmdc my brother. Fmdc started from 2011-12 session. Consult entry test preparation page on fb, they have few stuff related to fmdc.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


its ok 
thanks for ds info . Can u please check these papers on the site given below and tell me that it is for FMDC or something ales . FMDC 2012 ~ Entry Test Preparation and Admission Help
Thanks


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

sam191094 said:


> @hooria most welcome
> @umer lol no problem
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


@sam191094 thnx..

- - - Updated - - -



sam191094 said:


> @hooria most welcome
> @umer lol no problem
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


@sam191094 thnx..


----------



## naila (Oct 10, 2013)

I too want to join u guys


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

10.	Which value would be required to estimate the lattice energy for the hypothetical ionic compound MgH?
A.	the electron affinity of hydrogen
B.	the first ionization energy of hydrogen
C.	the magnesium-hydrogen bond energy
D.	the standard enthalpy change of formation of MgH2


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

maryyum said:


> 10. Which value would be required to estimate the lattice energy for the hypothetical ionic compound MgH?
> A. the electron affinity of hydrogen
> B. the first ionization energy of hydrogen
> C. the magnesium-hydrogen bond energy
> D. the standard enthalpy change of formation of MgH2


the answer's B. First Ionization energy of Hydrogen.
it says MgH2 in the last option and the statement says MgH. Was that a typing error or is the question like that? If its MgH2 in both places, then the answer could be D as well.

Also, count me in for the prep! I saw this thread pretty late but im sure i can catch up with you guys soon enough. How much has everyone done so far?


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

your answer is wrong ..its not B and In question a HYPOTHETICAL compound MgH and in option D its MgH2 ..


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Friends !!
Please Share your study plans.Less than a month left.But not getting proper way of studying.
Please let me know how are you studying ???


----------



## HUSSAN ARA (Oct 2, 2013)

*Need Past Papers!*

hi!
can u paste the link here for me also?
i need past pprs too!


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

So no one actually posted about their performances. Well I have done the least of all because I just couldn't study! I did like 5 chaps only! :'(
So now I am only going to just go through over everything if I can. I feel lile a loser in actual :'(


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

sam191094 said:


> So no one actually posted about their performances. Well I have done the least of all because I just couldn't study! I did like 5 chaps only! :'(
> So now I am only going to just go through over everything if I can. I feel lile a loser in actual :'(



*its okay you still have time to cover up the rest. Dont lose faith! *


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

I am from Karachi too. Now u r preparing for which college test??


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

sam191094 said:


> Haha oh yeah.. Because this is concept based mostly. And we FSc-ians are famous for being more crammers than having the right concepts


i had given the test fmdc, same as uhs but easy, so i will say fsc books


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

aqeel.ahmed said:


> i had given the test fmdc, same as uhs but easy, so i will say fsc books


Where did u get in?


----------



## ajlal rehman (Oct 11, 2012)

omg...........dogar publishers ki book lelo sab m-11 nts ki preparations k liye..........usme sab kuch ha.............analytical..reasoning ....bla bla bla.............shaid kise k liye helpful ho


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

ajlal rehman said:


> omg...........dogar publishers ki book lelo sab m-11 nts ki preparations k liye..........usme sab kuch ha.............analytical..reasoning ....bla bla bla.............shaid kise k liye helpful ho


there is no analytical or quantitative reasoning in the fmdc test only sciences and english . otherwise for a regular NAT test it is very good.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *its okay you still have time to cover up the rest. Dont lose faith! *


How much have you done?


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

can any 1 answer??plz!!!!!!!!!! 
Q. Antibodies are not present in...?
A. Blood
B. Lymph
C. Plasma
D. Saliva


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

aleeha said:


> can any 1 answer??plz!!!!!!!!!!
> Q. Antibodies are not present in...?
> A. Blood
> B. Lymph
> ...


Saliva,
Bcz saliva only has enzymes, mucus and cheek cells sometimes. (Water too)


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

aleeha said:


> can any 1 answer??plz!!!!!!!!!!
> Q. Antibodies are not present in...?
> A. Blood
> B. Lymph
> ...


There now you see these questions bring my demise.Our books are old and most questions in tests are taken from research done many years ago.All of these contain antibodies especially lymph and saliva.But the answer they might expect from you is saliva.


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

its infact mentioned in our book that secretors secrete antibodies in their saliva........so it can be in saliva


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

alrite lgA is presnt in saliva.

so...EVERTHING HAS ANTIBODIES.

Now what?


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> alrite lgA is presnt in saliva.
> 
> so...EVERTHING HAS ANTIBODIES.
> 
> Now what?


dont knw the real answer

- - - Updated - - -

i guess saliva would most apprpriate ans bcz in exception secretors exist...but in lymph.,plasma antibodies are must.................i guess


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

The secreter stuff is about antigen not antibodies my bet is on saliva because in book both blood and plasma is mention and of-course lymph(plasma on page 306 in blood section and blood and lymph in antibodies section that is last topic).


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

sam191094 said:


> How much have you done?


*not much at all ! I have to do the kingdoms for biology. Im revising all of physics from Chapter 1. And i still have to do all of chemistry.
Im just so sick of giving these tests and being disappointed each and every time :/ Cant get myself down to studying all of it AGAIN.
*

- - - Updated - - -



aleeha said:


> can any 1 answer??plz!!!!!!!!!!
> Q. Antibodies are not present in...?
> A. Blood
> B. Lymph
> ...


*
Is there an option E that says none? 
**ALL of these contain antibodies. But the most suitable answer would be Saliva i suppose.*


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *not much at all ! I have to do the kingdoms for biology. Im revising all of physics from Chapter 1. And i still have to do all of chemistry.
> Im just so sick of giving these tests and being disappointed each and every time :/ Cant get myself down to studying all of it AGAIN.
> *
> 
> ...


Option E: All of the above *


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Option E: All of the above *


*
all of the above would mean k KISI mein bhi antibodies nahi hain 
None would mean that they are NOT present in none. Meaning they're present in all.
*


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *
> all of the above would mean k KISI mein bhi antibodies nahi hain
> None would mean that they are NOT present in none. Meaning they're present in all.
> *


My bad...

But "None" requires a slightly longer thread of the common sense...
Id say 
E: present in ALL OF THE ABOVE..

Since i remember some of the mcqs in mcat prep never cared if thy vre completed in a way that made sense..


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

medenthusiast said:


> The secreter stuff is about antigen not antibodies my bet is on saliva because in book both blood and plasma is mention and of-course lymph(plasma on page 306 in blood section and blood and lymph in antibodies section that is last topic).


IgA is a type ov antibody which is found in saliva,breast milk and tears.......not finding my book..exactly nt remembring that was that antibody or antigen......is this from past papers......?


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

dear Zaheen!!! I m nt getting ur point..
you said""secretors secrete antibodies in their saliva........so it can be in saliva ""
but I have to ans antibodies r not present in _________???

- - - Updated - - -

yes. it is from past papers???

- - - Updated - - -

well, finally ans of question is that examiner needs a psychiatrist . he mst be clear in options...


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

aleeha said:


> dear Zaheen!!! I m nt getting ur point..
> you said""secretors secrete antibodies in their saliva........so it can be in saliva ""
> but I have to ans antibodies r not present in _________???
> 
> ...


agree with you Aleeha,,,,,actually secretors secrete antigens in their saliva.....i was wrong(as consulted book today) but there is a type of antibody which is also present in saliva(IgA) ....so i wa saying that saliva also contains antibodies and you know antibodies are released in lymph nodes so also in lymph and definitely an important constituent of plasma and blood........so this type of mcqs must not be a part of paper

- - - Updated - - -

but what can we do.......when it was in paper then examiner just had to take any one of them.......and they dont do deep study to get right .....i think


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

aleeha said:


> can any 1 answer??plz!!!!!!!!!!
> Q. Antibodies are not present in...?
> A. Blood
> B. Lymph
> ...


Its D ..


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

plz do rep!!
ambiti0n is one of those __which is never satisfied.
A) ideas
B) fancies
C) energies
D) passions

- - - Updated - - -

ans plzzzzzzzz:red::red:

Q. Two masses of 7kg and 3kg respectively are hanging on a frictionless pulley... Calculate the acceleration due to gravity...
A. 1 ms^-2
B. 2 ms^-2
C. 3 ms^-2
D. 4 ms^-2
E. 5 ms^-2

- - - Updated - - -

thanx to all of u.. ans 1 more q??

. If in a parallel plate capacitor we insert a metal sheet of half the thickness as compared with the spacing between the plates of the capacitor, the capacitance becomes...?
A) C/4
B) C/2
C ) 2 C
D) 4 C
E ) 0.5 C


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

aleeha said:


> plz do rep!!
> ambiti0n is one of those __which is never satisfied.
> A) ideas
> B) fancies
> ...


Sorry but these are paradoxical sort of questions which might never be asked in the test.I hope you wouldn't mind me asking from where you took these.The answer to first question is passion at least to me.The second is associated to pulleys which is not included.It was in 9th class.question is itself not clear if the blocks are hanging or moving.Acceleration due to gravity remains constant,3 rd question is tricky but from my prespective adding a metal plate decreases capacatance so it will be option b.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

tamoor said:


> Sorry but these are paradoxical sort of questions which might never be asked in the test.I hope you wouldn't mind me asking from where you took these.The answer to first question is passion at least to me.The second is associated to pulleys which is not included.It was in 9th class.question is itself not clear if the blocks are hanging or moving.Acceleration due to gravity remains constant,3 rd question is tricky but from my prespective adding a metal plate decreases capacatance so it will be option c.


*
First is Passion. Third is 2C. Second question is unclear. These questions are from last years test.*


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *
> First is Passion. Third is 2C. Second question is unclear. These questions are from last years test.*


Third cant be 2C unless you dont consider it to be a metal.If its metal it becomes a part of plate so capacatance is effected differently.By that the answer will be c/2.Also i dont think its possible that these are last year question.You might be duped.Also i would like to know your source to these.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

tamoor said:


> Third cant be 2C unless you dont consider it to be a metal.If its metal it becomes a part of plate so capacatance is effected differently.By that the answer will be c/2.Also i dont think its possible that these are last year question.You might be duped.Also i would like to know your source to these.


*Capacitance is directly proportional to Area of the plates. So the inserted metal should increase it, no? I might be wrong, i havent brushed up on this topic in a while.
And, last years paper available online consists of these questions, the first one atleast. You can check for yourself. 
*


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes it is but here you see capacatance increases when a medium is inserted in plates of a capacator.By that your answer is perfectly correct.But confusing part is if we consider a metal between the plates such that it is connected to one of the plates then it will become a part of the plate so the distance between the plates. Will change which will change the capcatance differently according to my answer.
Also i dont think nts allows its papers to be published these could very likely be from nts papers of dow or shifa.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

ahhhh! fmdc test.. the horror! anyone who has completed the prep?


----------



## black witch (Feb 16, 2013)

sam191094 said:


> ahhhh! fmdc test.. the horror! anyone who has completed the prep?


howz is your preparation!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

aleeha said:


> plz do rep!!
> ambiti0n is one of those __which is never satisfied.
> A) ideas
> B) fancies
> ...


hye.....! i found the answer ov 2nd question by banging my head a lot.........actually guys pully is not in curriculum but the topic of weight is widely involved and tension you know......so idnt know what but got the concept you can see if needed .................... for w1 m1g-T=m1a(a acc due to gravity to be found) forw2 T_m2g=m2a so by adding the two equations a=g m1-m2/m1+m2 so answer would be 5ms/sec

- - - Updated - - -

and last 1 is ofcrs c/2 as metal is placed area is not exactly twiced but enhanced as d/2.............if im wrong pls do my correction.........thankx


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree.......
these r from past papers..
and in question 3 option b & e r same.. isn't it?????


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

black witch said:


> howz is your preparation!
> 
> - - - Updated - -
> Not according to the plan as yet :'( But I study the best when under tension, which I am now  so hope for the best (Y)


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

aleeha said:


> I agree.......
> these r from past papers..
> and in question 3 option b & e r same.. isn't it?????


yes


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Zaheen Fatima said:


> hye.....! i found the answer ov 2nd question by banging my head a lot.........actually guys pully is not in curriculum but the topic of weight is widely involved and tension you know......so idnt know what but got the concept you can see if needed ....................  for w1 m1g-T=m1a(a acc due to gravity to be found) forw2 T_m2g=m2a so by adding the two equations a=g m1-m2/m1+m2 so answer would be 5ms/sec
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and last 1 is ofcrs c/2 as metal is placed area is not exactly twiced but enhanced as d/2.............if im wrong pls do my correction.........thankx


you put the right formula but answer is 4ms-2


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

i also want for preparation of fmdc entrance tst bt i do not know how can i cover whole fsc syllabus within 10 days i am highly confused plz give me any tip

- - - Updated - - -

can any one tell me how can i prepare fsc part one whole syllabus i have problem in part one chemistry n physics


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Roll number slips are present on NTS website ...You van check your roll number and center


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

maryyum said:


> you put the right formula but answer is 4ms-2


yes maryyam did so quickly.........jaldi ka kam shetan ka:red:


----------



## black witch (Feb 16, 2013)

KRRISH said:


> Roll number slips are present on NTS website ...You van check your roll number and center


really! where plzzzz tell


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

:::National Testing Service:::
here is the link


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I feel like im the only one who didnt prep at ALL for the FMDC test :/


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

I didn't either. Just didn't feel like studying at all. Didn't study a single word and now I'm slightly worried :/


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Join the club Eman! dont worry, maybe luck will be on our side for once


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

Although I seriously doubt that happening I'm hoping that what you're saying becomes true


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*​i just started studying too ! *


----------



## black witch (Feb 16, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Join the club Eman! dont worry, maybe luck will be on our side for once


did you appear fr the mcat? if yes your score?and aggregate?(if you mind telling it)


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes I did. Scored 85.3495  you?


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

*Need Guide Line*

i also mant for the perp of fmdc entrance test i have problem in part one's physics and chemistry...can any one guide me how can cover these books within one week....plz guide me i am highly confused....:? i do not know what should i do:depressed::depressed::depressed:


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Zaheen Fatima said:


> yes maryyam did so quickly.........jaldi ka kam shetan ka:red:


its ok :thumbsup:


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

can any ans if a ball is vertically up with velocity 98m/s how high does the ball rise?<g=9.8m^s2 a)360m b)380m c)490m 
d)510m e)320m


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

masoma said:


> can any ans if a ball is vertically up with velocity 98m/s how high does the ball rise?<g=9.8m^s2 a)360m b)380m c)490m
> d)510m e)320m


it was in the imdc test i think. 
use this formula ( 2aS = Vf^2 - Vi^2 ) where a=g, vi= 98m/s and vf=0 as the motion is upward. answer should be c) 490m


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

thanx one more how and why alleles residing on non homologous chromosomes just show random assortment?:greedy:


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

because there is no gene linkage between the alleles of non homologous chromosomes to hinder(prevent) the random assortment i suppose  thats why they assort randomly easy. havent read the books for 2 weeks  but i think this is the answer.


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

yes you are right genes present on homologous chromosomes are linked and cannot assort independently while on non homologous genes are not linked so can assort independently......


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

follow this link and read linked and non linked genes 
http://faculty.clintoncc.suny.edu/f...1 Lectures/Genetics- Chromosomes/non-mend.htm


----------



## Zaheen Fatima (Sep 27, 2013)

and mendel was just lucky .......didnt know it......it happend incidently that all the traits he choosed for study were on non homologous chromosomes ,otherwise he would also be confused


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

oh yeah got it

- - - Updated - - -

difference between anti biotic and vaccine?an antibiotic may contain genes?as for the treatment of cystic fibrosis genes are transfered through nostrils


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

antibiotic works with natural defense of the body and kills microbes while vaccine are weaken(not harmful for body) germs/microbes which will cause production of antibodies in our body and then antibodies will kill microbes and as far as cystic fibrosis is concerned liposomes vesicles(carrying genes) are injected into body which is type of in vivo(within body)gene therapy.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

it's means antibiotic do not produce anibodies......how it works with natural defence......:?:?


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

no they dont produce antobodies, vaccine produce antibodies and antibiotic will kills the germs by either killing them(microbiocidal) or reducing their growth(microbiostatic effect) it is mention in 1st year book page 93 kingdom Monera.


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

can any one ans if [a].*=[a]* then what's the angle between a and b?:writing::writing::writing::writing::writing::writing:..........or at what angle sin n cos have same value?*


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Yes I did. Scored 85.3495  you?


You will get into medical college easily..why worry for fmdc then? (Y)

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

masoma said:


> can any one ans if [a].*=[a]* then what's the angle between a and b?:writing::writing::writing::writing::writing::writing:..........or at what angle sin n cos have same value?*


*

Is this maths question or phys?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2*


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

its physics question Aand B are vectors sorry i could nt put arrow on them or in bold letters:red::red:


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

masoma said:


> can any one ans if [a].*=[a]* then what's the angle between a and b?:writing::writing::writing::writing::writing::writing:..........or at what angle sin n cos have same value?*


*

45 degrees.*


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

a partical is moving in a circle of radius r with constant speed.the troque on particle is zero:?:?but how while moving in a circle direction changes every moment n actullay torque is turning efffect of force....in this case radius is moment arm n centripetal force is F...Torque=Frsin90) how it can be zero:?


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

hello everybody?? how much did you people score in fmdc??? I'll w8 4 ur replies. hope 4 best.......


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

mine's aggregate for fmdc is 75.35:?:?:?:?is der any chance fr me in fmdc


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

to b v.honest I don't think so.....:?
what's last year merit.???? I mean last merit of fmdc???????
anyways hope 4 the best....


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

aleeha said:


> to b v.honest i don't think so.....:?
> What's last year merit.???? I mean last merit of fmdc???????
> Anyways hope 4 the best....


last year closing merit for punjab was 81.05 percent.......i wish merit goes down this year.....


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

anhehehe I'll pray 4 u specially.......


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

aleeha said:


> anhehehe I'll pray 4 u specially.......


thanks


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

what is your aggregate by the way miss :!: and NTS marks.


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

rafa said:


> what is your aggregate by the way miss :!: and NTS marks.


mine's is 75.35......


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

From which city did you give FMDC test and what are your future plans about studying(i mean which field are you going to take admission in and in which institution)


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

rafa said:


> From which city did you give FMDC test and what are your future plans about studying(i mean which field are you going to take admission in and in which institution)


from punjab....i know there is no chance for me in fmdc......but i am really keen to get in mbbs....and last option left repeat:speechless::speechless::speechless:


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

When FMDC merit list will be displaying.
I think so they r hanging it for a long.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, it is taking nearly forever for them for displaying merit list.


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

yes.
it seems right !
whats xpected ?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Miss Masoma have you decided to repeat but be careful as you are watching the condition of merit (it is increasing to the limit).So, think 1000 times before a decision like this. I can give you a suggestion of studying any course(like allied health sciences which is very good in future as its scope is rising) and repeat mcat combined.:thumbsup:


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah.
it looks good.
but it took hard ship.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

rafa said:


> Miss Masoma have you decided to repeat but be careful as you are watching the condition of merit (it is increasing to the limit).So, think 1000 times before a decision like this. I can give you a suggestion of studying any course(like allied health sciences which is very good in future as its scope is rising) and repeat mcat combined.:thumbsup:


thanx for giving suggestion.....but for allied health sciences gulab devi hospital admission has been closed they even declared merit list......can u tell me any other institute whose admissions are still opened.......


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Actually allied health sciences include many branches in which optometry,medical lab technology are very good. these courses are being studied in some medical colleges also like KING EDWARD,ALLAMA IQBAL MEDICAL COLLEGE,SHIEKH ZAYED MEDICAL COLLEGE RAHIM YAR KHAN(medical lab technology) and RAWALPINDI MEDICAL COLLEGE AND QUAID-E-AZAM MEDICAL COLLEGE bahawalpur(optometry) whose admissions are yet to be opened whereas formerly stated medical colleges dates are sadly closed. You can apply in MUNAWAR hospital for optometry and in RMC(in mid of december) and QAMC(in march).


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

rafa said:


> Actually allied health sciences include many branches in which optometry,medical lab technology are very good. these courses are being studied in some medical colleges also like KING EDWARD,ALLAMA IQBAL MEDICAL COLLEGE,SHIEKH ZAYED MEDICAL COLLEGE RAHIM YAR KHAN(medical lab technology) and RAWALPINDI MEDICAL COLLEGE AND QUAID-E-AZAM MEDICAL COLLEGE bahawalpur(optometry) whose admissions are yet to be opened whereas formerly stated medical colleges dates are sadly closed. You can apply in MUNAWAR hospital for optometry and in RMC(in mid of december) and QAMC(in march).


oh yeah.....i will apply in Rmc....bcz i wanna to get admission in govt institute....is biotechnology also branch of allied health sciences???????????


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah biotechnology is branch of allied health sciences(admission open again in faisalabad institute of research sciences).kindly tell me your F.sc marks:!:


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

most welcome. btw thanks 4 like


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

aleeha said:


> most welcome. btw thanks 4 like


have u also applied in fmdc??????????


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

what about biotechnology in Faisalabad research sciences? what is its last date of application..
and what about its merit.. 
RAFA.. Bro>>>....kindly ...tell me...


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

DEAR, Arslan usually its admission process is completed in september-october but they have posted the advertisement(Admission in Faisalabad Institute of Research, Science and Technology - Daily Jang - 22-November-2013) for admissions once again unusually.:woot: I called them they said you should apply as soon as possible and you can find rest of details (fees etc.) through this linkhttp://www.firstedu.pk/admission.html.

- - - Updated - - -

I think this detail will help.


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

i have searched... but its private sector...
so...there is no use....
what about mmh? is it private or public sector?
RAFA....


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't know about this but it is affiliated with UHS and other things(like fees) about it you can ask from them(contact numbers given on their site). Anyway former is only institution affiliated with UHS offering biotechnology :?(benefit apart from being private).

- - - Updated - - -

And as far as i remember your marks in F.Sc are 930 odd so i think you can easily get admission in RAWALPINDI MEDICAL COLLEGE(optometry)


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

rafa said:


> Yeah biotechnology is branch of allied health sciences(admission open again in faisalabad institute of research sciences).kindly tell me your F.sc marks:!:


mine's fsc score is not good....852 i have to improve them..and for allied health sciences i am highly worried

:?:?


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd applied 4 that but...............


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

any body knows when fmdc is going to display its merit list??


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

think so before monday:?:roll:


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

how could u say before monday


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

People were discussing this topic on FMDC facebook page and some said that they have contacted NTS authorities who said that it is either expected before friday or monday as friday is passed almost so monday is left.:? But I can't say anything authentic

- - - Updated - - -

Aleeha if you want to apply in AL-SHIFA (PIO) rawalpindi for optometry.I think it's admissions are again opened but tomorrow is last date so you can apply.

- - - Updated - - -

Aleeha if you want to apply in AL-SHIFA (PIO) rawalpindi for optometry.I think it's admissions are again opened but tomorrow is last date so you can apply.

- - - Updated - - -

Aleeha if you want to apply in AL-SHIFA (PIO) rawalpindi for optometry.I think it's admissions are again opened but tomorrow is last date so you can apply.

- - - Updated - - -

Aleeha if you want to apply in AL-SHIFA (PIO) rawalpindi for optometry.I think it's admissions are again opened but tomorrow is last date so you can apply.

- - - Updated - - -

Oooooooooo..........ppppps sooory


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

well I 'll not apply 4 dat.

- - - Updated - - -

r u applying in AL-SHIFA????


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

I have applied for that and test is on 10 december but now its admission is closed


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

RAFA...how can i apply for tehran university?... can i apply now?... i have searched their websites... at their web it was displayed that applications will be accepted in march.. and late session in september..2013.,...
how can i apply.. 
and in 2014..when admission will open next time? 
i also filled their form.. 
or should i wait for batch....???...
and any other university.. which is offering scholarship ..and its admissions are still open???..
waiting for your kind reply.. or i will call you on skype....


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## blankname (Oct 5, 2013)

*FMDC 2014*

CMOn GUYZ discussing about FMDC 2014 test


----------

